# vaccine update



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Here is an update on vaccine development by Johnson and Johnson company.



https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/...ase-3-as-fauci-heads-to-senate-125219576.html


Hope this works.

art


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Here is an update on vaccine development by Johnson and Johnson company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.

With the number of trial participants appears you get it and go home and see what happens. Would think it'd be more controlled than that. What if people go home and turn into zombies...or maybe I watch too many movies.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Well cvgtpc1

if you turn into a zombie then get on a space ship for mars. hahaha

Elon Musk will have one ready for 2024. A one way trip.

art


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

While the news on vaccines in general is encouraging, I will not get overly excited until it is approved based on scientific evidence that it works and is safe.

Currently the FDA or the CDC in the US are agencies that I am starting to consider that they are being co-opted by politics and not following science to the best solution and advice.

Canada, the US, Australia etc will have to approve it before I will believe that it is safe and effective.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

These updates are great if you live in the US. Here in the PI we will only have the option of a Chinese or Russian vaccine at least for 2021 and maybe beyond. 

Any reports on these?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> These updates are great if you live in the US. Here in the PI we will only have the option of a Chinese or Russian vaccine at least for 2021 and maybe beyond.
> 
> Any reports on these?


There is a scheme being set up called I think something like covax where 150+ countries have signed up, the UK has put in £500m. The idea is that any vaccine will be shared amongst all including the poorer countries. A notable absentee being the USA who haven't signed.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

from https://www.who.int/news-room/detai...ed-in-covid-19-vaccine-global-access-facility
_
The goal of COVAX is by the end of 2021 to deliver two billion doses of safe, effective vaccines that have passed regulatory approval and/or WHO prequalification. These vaccines will be offered equally to all participating countries, proportional to their populations, initially prioritising healthcare workers then expanding to cover vulnerable groups, such as the elderly and those with pre-existing conditions. Further doses will then be made available based on country need, vulnerability and COVID-19 threat. The COVAX Facility will also maintain a buffer of doses for emergency and humanitarian use, including dealing with severe outbreaks before they spiral out of control. _

Two billion doses is only roughly one third of the world population by the end of *next* year. Currently there are 9 candidate vaccines under consideration/testing.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> from https://www.who.int/news-room/detai...ed-in-covid-19-vaccine-global-access-facility
> _
> The goal of COVAX is by the end of 2021 to deliver two billion doses of safe, effective vaccines that have passed regulatory approval and/or WHO prequalification. These vaccines will be offered equally to all participating countries, proportional to their populations, initially prioritising healthcare workers then expanding to cover vulnerable groups, such as the elderly and those with pre-existing conditions. Further doses will then be made available based on country need, vulnerability and COVID-19 threat. The COVAX Facility will also maintain a buffer of doses for emergency and humanitarian use, including dealing with severe outbreaks before they spiral out of control. _
> 
> Two billion doses is only roughly one third of the world population by the end of *next* year. Currently there are 9 candidate vaccines under consideration/testing.


One third is a good start, you don't need to vaccinate everyone, the more you do the smaller the chance of someone meeting another unvaccinated person becomes, probably 80% cover would do the job. Also probably 1/3 will get theirs in the first round by living in a first world country so that's 60-70% covered all ready. Take out the anti vaccers and your done.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

One third is better than no thirds, but we need more than two thirds to start to be at the point where herd immunity starts to take over and control the spread so that we can be at the new normal pretty quickly.

That means travel may not open until well into 2022.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

A couple of thoughts:

1/3 to 1/2 the population will not want to take the vaccine.

Do we trust the WHO to say a Chinese vaccine is safe?

Who is running the studies and approval on the Chinese and Russian vaccines? their own countries?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Zep said:


> These updates are great if you live in the US. Here in the PI we will only have the option of a Chinese or Russian vaccine at least for 2021 and maybe beyond.
> 
> Any reports on these?


 A few Filipinos have asked if I believe the Russian vaccine is safe. (Which I don't because I don't believe they can be done with proper tests months before "western" countries are.)
Do that mean Russian vaccine is available in the Philippines allready? (For them who can pay.)


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I will trust a WHO recommendation on vaccine safety.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> A few Filipinos have asked if I believe the Russian vaccine is safe. (Which I don't because I don't believe they can be done with proper tests months before "western" countries are.)
> Do that mean Russian vaccine is available in the Philippines allready? (For them who can pay.)


You have to look at the science backing any vaccine, just because it comes from Russia does not automatically get the thumbs down, who are we to judge until the figures are released, is it any different from some dude that has no idea what he is talking about pushing a vaccine in another country suggesting that he has done a good job?

My hobbit hole is safe enough until unhindered (political) results are confirmed. I seem to remember that some dude was given a hard time for saying the world was round or another that postulated the theory of gravity.
The biggest problem that I can see is that western countries give C-19 tests for free but here like every thing else costs pesos. The approved/acceptable vaccine? What countries will make you pay for that and the countries with foresight will bear the cost (taxpayers) to get the economy back on track. Far more lucrative.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> You have to look at the science backing any vaccine, just because it comes from Russia does not automatically get the thumbs down.


 As I wrote I doubt it becausev they claim they are done with the tests odd fast. Proper tests take long time... 

The one of the others I know of will not be ready with their phaze 3 test in at least a bit over a month from now...

Do anyone know of any "western" test ready earlier than that?


----------

